# Do you ever get passengers that want to sit in the front with you?



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.

I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

about 1 out of 10 I would estimate


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

EpicSwoleness said:


> about 1 out of 10 I would estimate


Is that OK with you, or do you prefer that they sit in the back?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

They are paying for the ride they can sit where they want.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


It doesn't matter to me where they sit. My trunk is available too if they choose to do so.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

Sometimes I do, if it's an elderly person that's fine. Sometimes I get younger females that want it to look like they're riding with a friend, which is fine too..anyone else has to get in the back.


----------



## AvengerMike (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd rather they sit up front than directly behind me.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I leave my lunchbox on the front passenger seat and most people see that and go to the back. If they ask specifically to sit in the front, than I move my lunch and let them sit there.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I prefer them sitting next to me. Remember the driver in Chicago who got his throat slashed from behind?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Plenty of pax prefer the front, maybe 1 in 10. Personally i don't have an issue with it.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Age-old question. I get pax sitting in front about once a week (or once every other week). I’ve found some drivers prefer pax sit in the front. Most feel pax is paying so they can sit where they want (but prefer not have them sit right in back of the driver). Then there are those (me included) that prefer pax sit in back. I feel like the front of the car is my own personal space. And I feel that personal space is invaded on when pax sit in front. Plus I find there is more pressure to have a conversation if someone is in front, and I am not always in the mood to chat.

Some drivers will put something in place to force pax to sit in the back. I let them sit where they want, but I roll my eyes when I see them reaching for the front door handle.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Sometimes I usually have something on my front seat and it moved all the way forward so it kinda detours them to the back . Plus I drive a larger 3 row suv and the 2nd row is probably more roomy than my front seat any way

I don't like people in the front and if they do sit up front they better want to chat and not just bury their head in a cell phone or talk on the phone the entire time . That's annoying and an automatic 1 star , if you want to do work, talk on the phone whatever I'm cool with it but sit in back it's weird to sit up front and do that


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

At first it was weird having strange pax ride in my car with me but I got over it.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

PAX sit in back, no exceptions. What do I look like, your friend or something


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I find it interesting that most of the riders that want to sit in the front are male Indian (Asian). Probably 75% of the riders asking to sit in the front are in this category.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> I find it interesting that most of the riders that want to sit in the front are male Indian (Asian). Probably 75% of the riders asking to sit in the front are in this category.


At least you know where all those 2* and 3* ratings keep coming from


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I really dont care where they sit, but if they sit in front, I assume they want conversation, which is fine with me. But it's weird if they sit in front and don't engage in conversation.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Sometimes I usually have something on my front seat and it moved all the way forward so it kinda detours them to the back . Plus I drive a larger 3 row suv and the 2nd row is probably more roomy than my front seat any way
> 
> I don't like people in the front and if they do sit up front they better want to chat and not just bury their head in a cell phone or talk on the phone the entire time . That's annoying and an automatic 1 star , if you want to do work, talk on the phone whatever I'm cool with it but sit in back it's weird to sit up front and do that


You're odd.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


Unless you're morbidly obese, why does it matter? So far they ask first, I could care less.The ones that "irk" me are the pax that sit right behind you when all the other seats are vacant. Also, they tell you at orientation not to keep clutter or things in your car & trunk while in driver mode so...


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

luvgurl22 said:


> *Unless you're morbidly obese*, why does it matter? So far they ask first, I could care less.The ones that "irk" me are the pax that sit right behind you when all the other seats are vacant. Also, they tell you at orientation not to keep clutter or things in your car & trunk while in driver mode so...


You're not too tactful, are you?  But I'll dignify your comment by quoting another forum member.



jazzapt said:


> Then there are those (me included) that prefer pax sit in back. I feel like the front of the car is my own personal space. And I feel that personal space is invaded on when pax sit in front. Plus I find there is more pressure to have a conversation if someone is in front, and I am not always in the mood to chat.


+1


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Besides blocking your view, some Pax are anti-deodorant and you are more likely to smell them.



luvgurl22 said:


> Unless you're morbidly obese, why does it matter? So far they ask first, I could care less.The ones that "irk" me are the pax that sit right behind you when all the other seats are vacant. Also, they tell you at orientation not to keep clutter or things in your car & trunk while in driver mode so...


Yesterday I had a Pax that sat in the middle of the back seat which blocked my rear view.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Is that OK with you, or do you prefer that they sit in the back?


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you...since I mostly drive in the daytime, I don't mind where the passenger sits.


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

If you care that much you shouldn't be a driver. They pay for a ride in your car, they don't pay for a ride specifically in the back seat of your car.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> They are paying for the ride they can sit where they want.


No it is MY CAR, and sitting in front they block my peripheral vision and hamper or distract my driving. They need to be in back.

This is NOT a taxicab (and most taxis BTW require pax in the back). This is MY PERSONAL PRIVATE CAR, and while they are in MY PERSONAL PRIVATE CAR they are my GUEST, sharing my car. They will not tell me how to drive my car, and while I will allow them to sit in front if they really want to I definitely discourage it for the aforementioned reasons.

I am a customer of Lyft/Uber is a similar way that they are. They are not "my customer" we are shared customers of Lyft/Uber.

THEY get delivered to their destination at a DEEPLY DISCOUNTED PRICE.

I am to deliver them to their destination using ANY REASONABLE ROUTE OF MY CHOICE.

This is the "share" part of rideSHARE.



Mark12186 said:


> If you care that much you shouldn't be a driver. They pay for a ride in your car, they don't pay for a ride specifically in the back seat of your car.


Wrong. They pay to be delivered to their destination.

YOUR CAR, YOUR RULES.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't see what the big deal is. If they want to have a conversation, then sit up front. I hate responding to the rearview mirror. 

That being said, I wish they didn't talk.


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> Wrong. They pay to be delivered to their destination.
> 
> YOUR CAR, YOUR RULES.


You are correct to a certain extent, although I would have to say a very bad service provider. My restaurant my rules, my business my rules, that can become quite overboard with a sort of god complex.

Any business owner (or contractor) can set rules of their own, but most times being such a stickler will hurt your bottom line. Being courteous and catering to your pax's needs (within reason like sitting up front) will for sure earn you a more friendlier conversation, and most likely a tip.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I decided I'm putting googly eyes on the back of my headrest for the oddball pax that like to sit behind me in a 7 seater.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Mark12186 said:


> You are correct to a certain extent, although I would have to say a very bad service provider. My restaurant my rules, my business my rules, that can become quite overboard with a sort of god complex.
> 
> Any business owner (or contractor) can set rules of their own, but most times being such a stickler will hurt your bottom line. Being courteous and catering to your pax's needs (within reason like sitting up front) will for sure earn you a more friendlier conversation, and most likely a tip.


Did I say I didn't cater? There's providing professional service, and then there's taking it up the ass and asking for more.

I'm a 4.95 driver, thousands of rides, and I provide excellent service.

When someone opens the front door I point out the back seat has more room (front seat is normally moved all the way forward. If they ask to sit in front I WILL let them, and of course when there are 3 or 4 pax I expect one will be in front.

Regardless, this assumes the passenger is also being prolite. If they are rude I will cancel the ride.

My car my rules. This does not mean I don't provide professional service but it DOES mean I am not going to allow a passenger in my PRIVATE personal car to be rude demanding or disrespectful.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> No it is MY CAR


It's funny, your entire post contradicts your username! Was 'mywayorgetout" taken?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mark12186 said:


> If you care that much you shouldn't be a driver. They pay for a ride in your car, they don't pay for a ride specifically in the back seat of your car.


Maybe you shouldn't make comments like that?  Yes, they pay for a ride, but it's not solely on _their_ terms.

My comfort is important too, as it affects the quality and safety of the passenger ride. I had a passenger last week who sat in the front at night. He was very nice, but also very distracting and it made the ride more challenging.

DrivingForYou

You made some very good points. Thanks.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It's funny, your entire post contradicts your username! Was 'mywayorgetout" taken?


I chose my user name the first month of driving. After several thousand rides, some things became clear:

In order to remain profitable, The DRIVER not the passenger, needs to choose the route.
Passengers are getting a deeply discounted ride, they are paying BELOW COST, as evidenced by Uber's 4.5 billon loss, and the vast number of drivers losing money.
I am a customer of Lyft/Uber just as the passenger is - we are BOTH customers, working TOGETHER.
These factors in mind, I provide professional service - but I do NOT allow passengers to run over me.
I am proactive in educating passengers on why they need to tip, and how the system actually works.

Some months later, I really wanted to change to "DrivingForDollars" but it was taken.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm fine with them sitting in the front. In fact, if they are the chatty type, I prefer them in front.

For you drivers who absolutely don't want passengers in the front, what do you do when you get a full load (that one extra passenger who doesn't fit in the back)?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

AllGold said:


> I'm fine with them sitting in the front. In fact, if they are the chatty type, I prefer them in front.
> 
> For you drivers who absolutely don't want passengers in the front, what do you do when you get a full load (that one extra passenger who doesn't fit in the back)?


I had one full load; the biggest person (the man must have been at least 6' 5") sat in the front with me for a ~2 mile trip.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have said it before and I will say it again.

· Some of us don't mind pax in the front seat, and some of us can't stand it.

· Some of us don't mind pax asking to change the music, and some of us hate that.

· Some of us don't take any lip from abusive pax and kick them right out, some of us bite our lips and get the ride over ASAP, and some of us are good at defusing the situation.

· Some of us feel pax is paying us, so what they say goes. Some of us feel this is "&#8230;my car, my rules"

At the end of the day we are all out there using our cars, using our money to pay for gas and maintenance, putting our livelihoods on the line, and quite frankly, risking our lives in order to drive people from point A to point B at 1980's taxi rates (or worse). It just seems wrong to me for any driver to tell another driver that the way they want to approach everything is wrong. As long as a driver is not allowing pax to break the law, my feeling is handle things in your car the way you want. It's all good. Just don't go telling pax they don't have to tip!



AllGold said:


> I'm fine with them sitting in the front. In fact, if they are the chatty type, I prefer them in front.
> 
> For you drivers who absolutely don't want passengers in the front, what do you do when you get a full load (that one extra passenger who doesn't fit in the back)?


I can't speak for everyone. But for me there are 2 scenarios where pax sits in the front that annoys me:

1. When pax is by themselves.

2. When there are 2 pax. My feeling here is "go back there and sit with your friend. Please feel free to chat away and leave me be."

Anything over 2 I expect someone to sit in the front. I actually find it weird if there are 3 that all sit in the back.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

AvengerMike said:


> I'd rather they sit up front than directly behind me.


...that way if they try to ice pick you in the neck, then at least you'll see it coming before you kick the bucket.....

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...d-family-sues-walmart-met-20170626-story.html

And this one got even more GTAO ambitious:

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...r-stabbed-in-neck-during-carjacking-in-st-ann

OT: Funny how Uber not mentioned about making any official statements about that unaccompanied minor.

Teenagers these days. Guess eating tidal pods just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Maybe it's a regional thing. At least 1/3 of my (solo) pax sit in the front, male and female. For awhile I was surprised when females would make that choice, but I've gotten used to it.
What I do not permit is a solo rider to sit behind me. My doors are locked as they approach so I simply lower my window and tell them to go to the other side. No one has ever complained about that.

I see a lot of comments about, "They're a guest in my car, blah, blah, blah...". If the pax is paying me and they are well behaved, I want them to think of it as THEIR car.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Pax who proactively sit in the front are mostly antisocial types who don't want ppl sitting next to them.

An ironically counter intuitive gambit when you think about it


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


Yes, I have no problem with the solo passenger sitting up front. When I take a rideshare and I am by myself, I jump up front too.

I recently gave a ride to two friends, and I am not driving for Lyft, I have no decals up we are just friends, and they both went to the back seat. I was like what the **** is wrong with you, someone get in the front, I'm not your hired driver. What the hell is this world coming from.

For me who started Lyft and only lyft it goes back to when the idea was we were someone giving you a ride opposed to Uber model that was we are your personal driver. When I ride solo, I don't always like to feel like I have this driver working for me and I'm so important I sit in the back. For a short ride, I go for the front and I hop in and hop out, say some pleasantries and go on my way. If it's a longer ride I need, I'd rather not distract the driver and have the pressure to make that much conversation, so I sit in the back and would likely be on my phone anyway. So I do get it if a pax sits up front.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> No it is MY CAR, and sitting in front they block my peripheral vision and hamper or distract my driving. They need to be in back.
> 
> This is NOT a taxicab (and most taxis BTW require pax in the back). This is MY PERSONAL PRIVATE CAR, and while they are in MY PERSONAL PRIVATE CAR they are my GUEST, sharing my car. They will not tell me how to drive my car, and while I will allow them to sit in front if they really want to I definitely discourage it for the aforementioned reasons.
> 
> ...


You sound like a real piece of work. If someone sitting in your front seat blocks your peripheral vision you are doing something wrong. I have a piece of advice for you, go find a job where you don't have to interact with the public you will live longer.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> You sound like a real piece of work. If someone sitting in your front seat blocks your peripheral vision you are doing something wrong. I have a piece of advice for you, go find a job where you don't have to interact with the public you will live longer.


I can see it in my Explorer if someone sits up front and uses the handle the whole time it blocks my side view mirror but an easy fix was I removed the poorly placed oh shit handle


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't think that there is any "right" or "wrong" answer; it is purely subjective.

I don't like someone, who I don't know from Adam or Eve (a stranger), sitting up front with me. I can be friendly while sitting up front, at the controls of my car, while they are sitting in the back. To me, it's like being a cook at a restaurant, and having a patron shadowing you in the kitchen where you do your work.



Ski Free said:


> You sound like a real piece of work. If someone sitting in your front seat blocks your peripheral vision you are doing something wrong. I have a piece of advice for you, go find a job where you don't have to interact with the public you will live longer.


So do you.

To me, first and foremost, it's about getting a passenger---safely---from point A to B, not _entertaining_ them while you're trying to operate a machine. 

For those that think they can do two things at the same time, just as well as one thing at a time, you're kidding yourselves.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I don't think that there is any "right" or "wrong" answer; it is purely subjective.
> 
> I don't like someone, who I don't know from Adam or Eve (a stranger), sitting up front with me. I can be friendly while sitting up front, at the controls of my car, while they are sitting in the back. To me, it's like being a cook at a restaurant, and having a patron shadowing you in the kitchen where you do your work.
> 
> ...


Yes, this.

And based on half the other comments in this thread: it shows what's wrong with half the Lyft drivers out there - bending over too far for passengers and failing to consider safe and professional driving.

HEY LYFT DRIVERS: 

STOP double parking and blocking the road. Find a curb or driveway to pull up to.
STOP letting out passengers in the middle of the street.
STOP taking unaccompanied minors
STOP allowing parents to bring small children without a child seat.
START telling passengers how to behave.
START giving ONE STAR to passengers who are unsafe, rude, or abusive.
Lyft passengers are THE WORST, because too many Lyft drivers are placating them, allowing them to get away with terrible behavior.

*Hint: if an AIRLINE won't put up with it, NEITHER SHOULD YOU.*


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


I have a Chevy Impala and so I don't mind when they sit upfront with me since there's plenty of room. Most of my Lyft passengers sit in the backseat. If you want to talk, I'd prefer they sit upfront with me so I'm not distracted.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

I do feel like 1 out of 5 solo riders sit in the front and the majority that do it, like 99% are women which I don't understand. Not sure if any other drivers have a theory on why this occurs.


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not gonna judge your driving style, just your lack of knowledge of forum searches for a topic that's dunner than done. 

Anywho you do you. It's possible to impose any rule with class, which I'm sure you do. If you have any left over, please sprinkle it on this partner-bashing nonsense.



Fed truck said:


> I do feel like 1 out of 5 solo riders sit in the front and the majority that do it, like 99% are women which I don't understand. Not sure if any other drivers have a theory on why this occurs.


Hard to answer without a face shot.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> They are paying for the ride they can sit where they want.


No, they cannot sit wherever they want as if they own the car. They are just renting a space in it for a limited period of time.



Fed truck said:


> I do feel like 1 out of 5 solo riders sit in the front and the majority that do it, *like 99% are women which I don't understand.* Not sure if any other drivers have a theory on why this occurs.


They wanna be as close to the stranger's D as possible; it's kinduva turn-on for them


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Some passengers have a thing where they get car sick riding in the back. Do so at your own risk...

And Lyft started as a 'buddy' passenger thing that had passengers get in the front. Uber not so much.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Unless you're morbidly obese, why does it matter? So far they ask first, I could care less.The ones that "irk" me are the pax that sit right behind you when all the other seats are vacant. Also, they tell you at orientation not to keep clutter or things in your car & trunk while in driver mode so...


Yesterday I picked up a passenger and the way I was parked I made it easy for him to sit on the passenger side. This dude walks around the back side of my car and sits behind me. I was like WTF. Not only that, but he waited until his 5 minutes was almost up before coming out.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

You can definately tell who shared or didn’t shared their toys while growing up.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> No, they cannot sit wherever they want as if they own the car. They are *just renting a space in it *for a limited period of time.


I'll state they are NOT even renting space, the method and manner of Lyft and Uber is much more like a shuttle bus. They are being transported from A to B at a DEEPLY discounted rate. They deserve to be delivered in a professional manner, but therein ends their contract, and ours.

The passenger IS NOT PAYING US. What we get paid has NO RELATION to what the passenger pays. Uber/Lyft pays us per mile, and a few pennies per minute, and that's it. We operate our vehicle based on OUR pay schedule. The passenger IS NOT paying for use of the car. The passenger is paying ONLY to be delivered to a set destination.

In addition to professional transportation, I also provide phone chargers, mints, and XMRadio. I also have signs that both welcome and encourage tips, as well as articles to read on tipping etiquette, ratings, using the app, etc. These extras are to help keep ratings high and encourage more generous tipping - and it's working, tips account for over $3/hour of my income (15%-20% overall per day).

*That said, I don't allow bad passengers - ride will be denied, or if in-progress, a message to support and one star.*

NO open containers of alcohol
NO smoking or vaping of any kind
NO unaccompanied minors
NO children under 8 with no car seat
NO getting in or out in the middle of the street or intersection (wait till I'm stopped at the curb d bags!!)
NO more that 4 total passengers
NO more than the luggage that will fit safely
NO abusive or rude behavior
NO leaving trash or making any sort of mess
NO slamming my doors 
NO weapons 
NO asking me to do something illegal

*The following may be allowed but will get the passenger ONE STAR*

Insisting on sitting in front when there is ample room in back.
Eating "food" in the car - a candy or granola bar okay. Wings or pizza? WTF is your problem?
Drinking non-alcoholic beverages from an open cup
Being loud and obnoxious, or a nusance
Lying about tipping
Rides less than one mile long (unless handicapped)
Waiting more that a few minutes at pickup, or at multiple stops
NO Backseat driving !! WTF I don't care which route you want, I'm taking the route that's best for operating my business - that being the best route to minimize my costs and time, and maximize my profits.



Brunch said:


> Yesterday I picked up a passenger and the way I was parked I made it easy for him to sit on the passenger side. This dude walks around the back side of my car and sits behind me. I was like WTF. Not only that, but he waited until his 5 minutes was almost up before coming out.


Making you wait and being weird in the car is a one-star rating. I hope you rated as such.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Maybe 5-10% of solo pax I've had have opted to sit up front. Mostly it's taller/fatter people looking for more room (I drive a small car). Sometimes (more often on Lyft) it's people who seem to want the experience to be more egalitarian and social - the kind who say "thanks for the ride" as soon as they get in, and want to strike up a conversation. It can get a little awkward if the chit-chat dies after the ritualistic "so how's your day going?" inquiries are exchanged.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> No, they cannot sit wherever they want as if they own the car. They are just renting a space in it for a limited period of time.
> 
> They wanna be as close to the stranger's D as possible; it's kinduva turn-on for them


Right, some of them are renting the front f'ing seat.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd say that half of my riders want to sit in front, and unless they're highly intoxicated I have no problem with that. (I do find it odd when the socially awkward people sit in front, you know the kind - the ones who are nervous being around strangers and you can just feel how nervous they are, they say nothing to you and kind of cower against the door. Never understood why people with this attitude would sit right next to me, but whatever). Anyway I have a dear friend who gets car sick in the back seat of any car, and with that in mind I would never force anyone to sit in back.

I never ever let anyone sit directly behind me, unless there are multiple passengers. If they go for that seat, I simply say "other side please". Interestingly, a woman will never go for that seat, it's always men I have to redirect to the other side. I think that's because women are just inherently more safety conscious, and it never occurs to a lot of men.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Zen Unicorn said:


> I'm not gonna judge your driving style, just your lack of knowledge of forum searches for a topic that's dunner than done.
> 
> Anywho you do you. It's possible to impose any rule with class, which I'm sure you do. If you have any left over, please sprinkle it on this partner-bashing nonsense.
> 
> Hard to answer without a face shot.


Doing searches has its own merit, but it makes this forum less interactive and "fresh."


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


 Yes, daily. I keep the shotgun door manually locked. I have the same car but HB. I just dont like any further distractions in my field of vision. About 5 pax wanted to sit up front. I only let pax sit shotgun if its a multi pax pool/line, or when their are 3-4 pax on regular lyft/x or if they have some medical issue where they need seat adjustments. One pax made a comment on weekly feedback a while back but no problems otherwise. Ive been enforcing no SHOTGUN pax for about 6 months now. There really is no reason to sit up front unless of course they dont like the "cab" feeling, in that case too bad, we are a cheap unregulated app based cab, lol. Pax should respect your preference.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> They are paying for the ride they can sit where they want.


man an old ass thread but no they dont sit where they want its Rideshare, they sit where you tell them.
Get in Back, Mother****er. If you wanted an opinion you would own a car.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Seat is pushed all the way to the dash, I pull up so close to another car that the only door they can open is the rear passenger door.

Don't give them a choice. Especially if they're deficient in the looks department. I don't mind having a pax puke since I can collect $$$, but I'm not going to bill myself a cleaning fee.


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Doing searches has its own merit, but it makes this forum less interactive and "fresh."


If you reply to an existing thread it provides that same minty fresh feeling, and reaches those who have followed the thread. Forum noob.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sometimes i not only let them sit upfront, I let them drive. Then I roll up a blunt and we smoke it.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

this has happened to me several times. It is weird! I've had provocative dressed flirty females that sit in front. even a flirty married female. I IGNORE IT! I keep my eyes on the road and don't say a word. I will not end up on the 6PM news! NO WAY! 

I prefer that all my pax sit in the back for sure


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


People that have leg problems like to sit in the front so they can extend them.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

DrivingForYou

You make some good points, but


Uber-licious said:


> People that have leg problems like to sit in the front so they can extend them.


Most of my rides are a single passenger. In that case, they can use my back seat like a couch, and stretch out their legs.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


Nothing wrong with someone sitting in front with you. I actually find it odd that 4 people will cram into the back instead of one person riding in the front.

I actually like it when a woman will sit in front with me. I am always suprised whe they do that....


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I don't think that there is any "right" or "wrong" answer; it is purely subjective.


I never said that this was a right or wrong situation. The fact that some people think that letting a rider sit in the front is bending over backwards for the pax is insane (In my opinion, again not right or wrong)

Any business owner can make his/her own rules, I was merely suggesting that it's not that big of a deal (opinion again).


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

I direct them to the back passenger side and if they question it- Safety issue
What if there unstable and on a suicide mission and grab the wheel?
There a stranger you don't know if they are a osycho.
If they go to sit directly behind me
Same 
Safety Issue and I don't want someone breathing down my neck


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

ToughTommy said:


> I direct them to the back passenger side and if they question it- Safety issue
> What if there unstable and on a suicide mission and grab the wheel?
> There a stranger you don't know if they are a osycho.
> If they go to sit directly behind me
> ...


Pretty sure if they were a psycho it doesn't matter where they sit. From the backseat they can pull a knife on you to drive off the road.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Mark12186 said:


> I never said that this was a right or wrong situation. *The fact that some people think that letting a rider sit in the front is bending over backwards for the pax *is insane (In my opinion, again not right or wrong)
> 
> Any business owner can make his/her own rules, I was merely suggesting that it's not that big of a deal (opinion again).


I can't speak for everyone, but IMO (and from what I can tell, most of the posters who feel this way would agree) its not that letting a pax in front is bending over for the pax. It's just that we don't like them sitting in the front seat when there are no other pax in the car. We feel more comfortable with them in the back. And some people (NOT me) are some uncomfortable with it, they take to the level of "No sitting in the front. My car, my rules".

As you said, we can make our own rules. I am sure there are drivers who have no problem with pax sitting in the front, changing their radio, messing with HVAC controls, or rolling up/down the window. And that is fine too.

You are really on own you own out there, so you should feel free to do whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## Mark12186 (Mar 29, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> You are really on own you own out there, so you should feel free to do whatever makes you comfortable.


For sure, just annoying how people complain so much. Happens in every industry, not just rideshare.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

New Uber said:


> this has happened to me several times. It is weird! I've had provocative dressed flirty females that sit in front. even a flirty married female. I IGNORE IT! I keep my eyes on the road and don't say a word. I will not end up on the 6PM news! NO WAY!


You're actually complaining that a provocative dressed flirty female wants to sit next to you? Wow ...


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I'll state they are NOT even renting space, the method and manner of Lyft and Uber is much more like a shuttle bus. They are being transported from A to B at a DEEPLY discounted rate. They deserve to be delivered in a professional manner, but therein ends their contract, and ours.
> 
> The passenger IS NOT PAYING US. What we get paid has NO RELATION to what the passenger pays. Uber/Lyft pays us per mile, and a few pennies per minute, and that's it. We operate our vehicle based on OUR pay schedule. The passenger IS NOT paying for use of the car. The passenger is paying ONLY to be delivered to a set destination.
> 
> ...


Wow, so you will longhaul and ignore a pax preferred route?

What if you ignore it and find they were guiding you around some construction they know about that your app doesn't?

I can't get behind you on thAt last point at all. If a pax has a preferred route we take it.

I'm a woman and in a solo ride I'm sitting in the front especially if you are a man. Some cars you can't control the locking mechanism of the door from the back but can in the front. That is the case with my Nissan. I can manually open it but then the driver can lock it again.

I want to have control of my own exit at all times if I'm riding alone. So move your shit out of the passengers seat cuz that's why we sit there.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Its funny, most of my pax that want to get in the front are men. Probably about 95%. I am usually shocked when a woman is by herself and wants to sit in the front. I guess it makes sense a woman would do it to have better control of the locks. Although it is something a woman wouldn't have an issue with in the back of my car. 

I drive a Honda Accord and it has a manual lock mechanism that pax can easily use to unlock the door if needed. It gets used all the time because my car doors automatically lock when I start moving, and sometimes I forget to unlock it when we get to the airport and I get out to help with bags. I usually run back to my door to unlock but a lot of time pax figure it out on their own.

There is a child-lock feature that will disable the ability to open the door, but the switch is on the side of the door when open. That is probably a good safety tip for women getting in the back of the car when alone. Before closing the door, make sure it has a manual unlock feature and check to see if child-lock feature is on.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Mostly first rider in the pool prefer to sit in front and won't talk.


----------



## Sethticles (Sep 21, 2017)

Probably 50/50 on pax sitting in front with me. I dont care where they sit except if you sit in the front you better talk, otherwise thats just weird.

Had a guy go Oceanside to Newport Beach and he stayed almost silent the whole time...


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Sethticles said:


> Probably 50/50 on pax sitting in front with me. I dont care where they sit except if you sit in the front you better talk, otherwise thats just weird.
> 
> Had a guy go Oceanside to Newport Beach and he stayed almost silent the whole time...


Perhaps he was frightened by the sight of your bulging "Sethticles"


----------



## Sethticles (Sep 21, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> Perhaps he was frightened by the sight of your bulging "Sethticles"


I wasnt wearing shorts that day though..


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> Wow, so you will longhaul and ignore a pax preferred route?
> 
> What if you ignore it and find they were guiding you around some construction they know about that your app doesn't?
> 
> ...


If a pax says something I will ask if there is a road closure. Otherwise I will explain to them how ride share work:

THEY get delivered to their destination at a DEEP DISCOUNT.
I will deliver them there using a route where I DON'T LOSE MONEY.

The end.

That said, if a passenger requests, I will usually accommodate unless their route is clearly inferior and goes through dense traffic or other issue. And if they backseat driver they get 1 star.

ALL doors can be unlocked/opened from inside per federal law, unless they have a child block engaged, or are a police car with a modified interior latch.

If you really want to sit up front, I will accommodate them. Nevertheless they get 1 star.

Passengers like these are over-entitled.

Passengers are entitled ONLY to be delivered to their destination for the upfront price they agreed to. They are NOT entitled to tell ME how to drive MY CAR.

THAT IS HOW RIDE SHARE WORKS.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

MercDuke said:


> Get in Back, Mother&%[email protected]!*er


priceless!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> If a pax says something I will ask if there is a road closure. Otherwise I will explain to them how ride share work:
> 
> THEY get delivered to their destination at a DEEP DISCOUNT.
> I will deliver them there using a route where I DON'T LOSE MONEY.
> ...


Actually that's not how rideshare works.

Entitled is sitting in back as if I'm your chauffeur. Lyft was introduced as your friend with a car. Sit up front. It's evolved into car service and the whole idea of rideshare through even Lyft has changed.

I'm a driver who still likes that I can do this when I choose and still enjoy that I've gotten to know some new areas in a city I've lived in for a while. Some people I've enjoyed taking with but I really don't do this to meet people or make friends. Maybe because I just do this part time, I don't hate all the pax (some I do) and still feel the need to deliver some customer service so that pax can have an enjoyable ride.

People can do what they please with their car but to act like sitting shotgun is an entitlement seems strange to me.

I prefer if for short rides but long ones I like the solo rider in the back on his phone or asleep.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

I had a pax last week that opened the front door saw my jacket that I purposely put there for diversion and he handed it to me and talked me to death LOL  I guess he needed a hug ..pfft


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I've had two young ladies, two young men and one older man try to sit in front (that about 5 out of 100/1 out of 20)

One of the young guys insisted, because he wanted to use my cigarette lighter to plug in his iPhone. I tried to explain to him, that I use it for my phone/GPS. But I relented, and showed him that the cable could easily reach the back seat, from in between the two front seats where the cigarette lighter is located.

I know that little devil gave me a bad review.


----------



## DH67 (May 3, 2018)

AvengerMike said:


> I'd rather they sit up front than directly behind me.


me too... so i can see where their hands are lol and not reaching for my neck!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Is that OK with you, or do you prefer that they sit in the back?


I prefer that my pax's ride in the back seat. The leg room and comfort is much better and they can watch videos and/or listen to music while they ride. My front seat is normally reserved for the personal items I bring with me, and it leaves the luggage area free for whatever amount of luggage the pax('s) bring, unless I get a ride request resulting in the transporting of 6 persons, at which time I allow front seat seating. This works for me and I have had no complaints to date.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

When I move the front passenger seat forward, it gives a lot leg room for someone sitting in the back.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

AvengerMike said:


> I'd rather they sit up front than directly behind me.


For those pax's who use their laptops on the ride, they have access to a power port and more room in the back seat, should they need the entire seat area. Plus, from a safety perspective, the back seat is perfect for that and will not interfere with the drivers space in the front.



LyftNewbie10 said:


> When I move the front passenger seat forward, it gives a lot leg room for someone sitting in the back.


Me too! I keep the front pax seat forward normally. That works. I did have a pax who sat in the front seat because I had 2 pax's in the back seat. Once I made a drop off, that pax opted to move to the back seat where they could relax and stretch out and plug in to the charger for the balance of the ride.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

“You’ve seen my face, it’s on you”, is my canned response. Unless they are just huge, I do not care. I find it a lot more odd when a solo passenger chooses to sit directly behind me.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> I prefer them sitting next to me. Remember the driver in Chicago who got his throat slashed from behind?


Only if they're attractive and NOT butt ugly!


----------



## Im not a cabbie (Jul 12, 2017)

I've been moving my front seat as far up as it can go to deter them from sitting up front, but it still doesn't work, pax holes get in mumble that they have to move the seat back and ask, who was the last person who sat up here, take a hint asshole, I got nailed for professionalism and comfort for this the other night lol


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't have a problem with passengers sitting in the front seat with me. Sometimes I actually find it refreshing.
I find it odd when passengers actually ask if it's okay to sit in the front.



Im not a cabbie said:


> I've been moving my front seat as far up as it can go to deter them from sitting up front, but it still doesn't work, pax holes get in mumble that they have to move the seat back and ask, who was the last person who sat up here, take a hint asshole, I got nailed for professionalism and comfort for this the other night lol


What is wrong with people sitting in the front seat?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

JDWhit_ said:


> What is wrong with people sitting in the front seat?


It's cumbersome and distracting for me to have a complete stranger sit up front. I've had two chatty guys do it and I really don't like it. Unless I am transporting a full load (4 passengers).The back seat is more comfortable, safer and far more spacious than sitting in the front with me, the driver.

To me, it makes no sense to leave the back seat empty. I guess some people like the buddy system?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my survey is 70% of the ladies want to sit up front with me. 50% of males want to sit up front. strange its more ladies then men up front. nobody is allowed to sit behind me. i direct them to the right rear door. its a safety thing. behind me they can sit up choke you. right rear they have to scoot over first. always have your self defense spray in arms reach. if your being choked from the back can you still reach your mace? make damn sure you can.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have no problem with pax sitting in front.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i picked up a pax. nice guy. he said i was the first driver to talk to him. he said none of the other drivers said more then hi then they shut him off. he said he is going to 5 star me and send me a tip.. i check my app later and bam!!!! he juiced it up healthy for me.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I have them move if they try to sit behind me. Tell them it blocks my view. Hasn't been an issue.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> I have them move if they try to sit behind me. Tell them it blocks my view. Hasn't been an issue.


Most of my riders are females. During Pool rides, when one person gets out, the remaining pax moves over to sit in the right center passenger seat to converse with me. We can then have eye contact and the exchange of voices is better too. There must be something uncomfortable with a pax talking to a driver from the back of his head. I am indeed pleased by the extra effort on the part of my female pax's.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


If I was your passenger you'd not get a tip nor would you get a rating if you didn't let me sit wherever I wanted.



DrivingForYou said:


> I'll state they are NOT even renting space, the method and manner of Lyft and Uber is much more like a shuttle bus. They are being transported from A to B at a DEEPLY discounted rate. They deserve to be delivered in a professional manner, but therein ends their contract, and ours.
> 
> The passenger IS NOT PAYING US. What we get paid has NO RELATION to what the passenger pays. Uber/Lyft pays us per mile, and a few pennies per minute, and that's it. We operate our vehicle based on OUR pay schedule. The passenger IS NOT paying for use of the car. The passenger is paying ONLY to be delivered to a set destination.
> 
> ...


Sooooo, they can't sit where they want. They can't choose the route they want to go on their ride that they are paying for. And they aren't even paying you. Your a hoot!


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


Interesting. First of all, why is it a problem for them to sit in the front? Secondly, I had a PAX tell me that more than one Uber driver had informed them they HAD to sit in the front?? I told them the same thing some other participant wrote, they're paying for the ride, they can sit where they want (apart from my seat of course)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Aftermarket front pax seat retrofit would solve the issue


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

Reading this forum, I am struck by the number of folks who are coming off as antisocial. This is a service business. If you don't like people, or to have them sit next to you or chat, why not find a job where you don't have to deal directly with customers?

Admittedly, I have been doing this 5 months so I'm no veteran, but I have been in sales for most of my personal career and the fact is good things happen when you take an interest in your clients/passengers. I am also a curious person by nature and I enjoy engaging my pax on many subjects (avoiding the obvious landmine subjects religion and politics) I learn something new every night I drive. If I got off on simply driving, I'd go get an Amazon delivery job or drive truck somewhere. My aim is to make my pax feel comfortable and give me a good rating, and I often have 5.0 weeks. You have to enjoy any job you do or sooner or later you'll not be able to get into that car to do it.

I tend to drive nights and in the downtown area so I get a high percentage of folks who are in the middle or ending a night which includes drinking. One must be prepared for any possibility but my experience is that you put out a good vibe, you get one back.

And why would someone who is afraid they are going to be assaulted or murdered even take a rideshare job?

Just my thoughts. I understand a longer history doing this might alter them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dfscerp said:


> Reading this forum, I am struck by the number of folks who are coming off as antisocial. This is a service business. If you don't like people, or to have them sit next to you or chat, why not find a job where you don't have to deal directly with customers?
> 
> Admittedly, I have been doing this 5 months so I'm no veteran, but I have been in sales for most of my personal career and the fact is good things happen when you take an interest in your clients/passengers. I am also a curious person by nature and I enjoy engaging my pax on many subjects (avoiding the obvious landmine subjects religion and politics) I learn something new every night I drive. If I got off on simply driving, I'd go get an Amazon delivery job or drive truck somewhere. My aim is to make my pax feel comfortable and give me a good rating, and I often have 5.0 weeks. You have to enjoy any job you do or sooner or later you'll not be able to get into that car to do it.
> 
> ...


Reading this forum, I as struck by the number of new members who are coming off as know-it-alls. "Why don't you do this?". "Why don't you do that?". "This is how I do it; why don't you do it like me?".

Answer: because they're not you.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

dfscerp said:


> Reading this forum, I am struck by the number of folks who are coming off as antisocial. .


There's really nothing "antisocial" about it.  It's a matter of mutual comfort and giving them a quality ride. My main goal is to get them/us to our destination safely. Conversation is nice, but sometimes it can affect my driving performance if you're too focused on conversation, rather than driving. 

I had a nice conversation last night with two young men while they sat in the _back_ seat.


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Reading this forum, I as struck by the number of new members who are coming off as know-it-alls. "Why don't you do this?". "Why don't you do that?". "This is how I do it; why don't you do it like me?".
> 
> Answer: because they're not you.


Really? Wow, Somehow you have the gift of making the obvious seem magical and new. Seriously, isn't it a given that we are all expressing our own thoughts? Hey if that's your thing to consider the paying passengers your enemy then go with it and good luck to you.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

dfscerp said:


> Really? Wow, Somehow you have the gift of making the obvious seem magical and new. Seriously, isn't it a given that we are all expressing our own thoughts? Hey if that's your thing to consider the paying passengers your enemy then go with it and good luck to you.


Hey you guys! Shake hands...


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Shotgun is for the 1st rider in a line / pool ride only.

Get in the back pax and be quiet ..... unless I WANT TO TALK.... SIGH

The reason the sit in front is to feel better about the free ride you are giving then and to somehow feel your their buddy..... that’s why the ride is so cheap. Basically it’s their own internal guilt of knowing the ride is too cheap and knowing their NOT going to tip you.

Hey what are friends for?!

Their for free ‘ near free rides! Thanks bro!


----------



## Likestreesdriver (Jun 8, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> We're talking about an empty car, with no other passengers.
> 
> I have a sub-compact car (4-door, Nissan Versa Sedan), and elbow room/breathing room/personal space is important to me. It doesn't happen a lot, but a few people aim for the front passenger door, until I tactfully, redirect them to the rear seat.


About a third of my rides prefer the front, men and women. I'm fine with it since we can usually have a nice conversation. People talk from the back seat too, but it's harder to hear them.


----------



## dallas_female_driver (Jun 1, 2015)

Being a female I definitely don't want people sitting up front but seem creepy. I have my front seat student all the way to the front and tilted straight up.

If the person's not a creep and wants to sit in the front seat I'm 100% okay with that. Welcome to The Forum hopefully all the rude unsexed regular responders get some I mean it's the holiday.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> nobody is allowed to sit behind me.


Bingo!

Doors are locked until they get themselves moved around to the right side.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

How about when there are 3 pax and they all cram in the back seat....like, “wtf, do I smell or something....? What’s wrong with you, there is room right here up front?”


----------

